# Is C++ mostly used today?



## GreenOreo (Mar 22, 2006)

hello id like to get in programming but dont know much so im new to this. Now ive heard C++ is used to make mostly today to maek programs, but i want to be sure. Someone also said python was mostly used. I tried VisualBasic and i found it easiest for me. Now wat id like to know is, which is used mostly today to make video games, which is most used to make proffesional programs, and which is the easiest. Please reply and thank you. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For most large projects, C++ is the current top dog. That's not to say it won't change in the future, say tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## MalachiConstant (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd encourage you to get into whatever language is easiest for you to learn at the moment. When you're starting out, the best thing is to learn the principles of programming. It's like learning Latin: French, Spanish, Italian, Portugese and Romanian are much easier to learn once you understand the principles they're all based upon. (You can even use some of it for English, German, Russian and others, if you think about it.)


----------



## Carcass (Feb 14, 2006)

I would recommend that you finish VB - learn it thouroghtly, even thought it is easy.

Then, once you are finished with VB, go onto Turbo Pascal. It is a programming languaged designed for begginers - to introduce you to programming, etc. 

Then, finally, when you have mastered TPascal you should go onto languages such as C++ and Python.


----------

